# First Custom Rod



## dolphin850 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is my first custom rod I built.














































Can't wait to get more parts to make more rods.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good job! :clap


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

VERY NICE!


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job!!!!!!!!!!:clap:clap:clap


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

Great wrapping there.

How does it cast?


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice work for your first rod .


----------



## dolphin850 (Jun 10, 2008)

Have not tried it out yet. Hope too soon.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job. Looks great.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

good job


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like a nice one!Cool wrapping:clap


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice job man! That rod looks great...Details! What blank??


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Good looking wraps. Before you know it you will have 50 of them in your garage. Keep the pictures coming. Great to see the finish products.


----------



## dolphin850 (Jun 10, 2008)

I used a Shikari blank with Fugi guides.



Diamond wrap on the butt with Goldenrod, teal and slate blue.



Thanks for all the great comments.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks great Cheri......!!!!!!


----------

